# Bridgeport Pancake Motor Teardown (lots of pics)



## Buzsaw

This is my first post on this site and would like to share my experience. This motor is like no other one I have ever taken apart, once I figured out how it was put together I was able to get it apart. This motor was from a J head I picked up for parts, my guess is it was probably from the 50's. I wanted to clean it up and repack the bearings. The bearings in this motor are double row bearings on the shaft end this is a well built motor. Looking at the photos should help anyone that wants to rebuild theres and make sense of how it goes together. There are plugs on the top and bottom of the motor that can be removed to grease the bearings once the motor cover is removed this can be tried to quiet down a noisy bearing if you are unable or do not want to disassemble the motor.


----------



## RandyM

So, are you going to put it to work? These things if taken care of will last for ever. I am glad you cleaned it up.


----------



## Buzsaw

It was an extra so I just sold it to help pay for my lathe.. I have the newer 1 hp on my Bridgeport that one I cleaned up also and used Kluber grease in the bearings. Runs very quiet..


----------



## RandyM

Anything special about Kluber grease. I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Buzsaw

Just do a search on it, some people use it on spindles for even faster speeds. Check it out, over kill on my motor but I had some left.)


----------



## BillG

Good post. I am about to do this.
I have a '78 BP w/ a 1 hp motor. My son and I are refurbishing the gearbox, belt housing and motor this and next month. Lots of crud.
Had to order a few tools I didn't have, like an adjustable hook spanner, pin wrench and inside bearing puller, which will be here next week.
Let me know if anyone has some parts available. Missing a handle, and need a few other small, miscellaneous pieces.
Thanks.

BTW, the gear box uses the expensive angular contact bearings. The rebuild book says to clean and reinstall. Does everyone else agree, or should I bite the bullet and replace? I'd like a pretty quiet running BP.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN

BillG said:


> Good post. I am about to do this.
> I have a '78 BP w/ a 1 hp motor. My son and I are refurbishing the gearbox, belt housing and motor this and next month. Lots of crud.
> Had to order a few tools I didn't have, like an adjustable hook spanner, pin wrench and inside bearing puller, which will be here next week.
> Let me know if anyone has some parts available. Missing a handle, and need a few other small, miscellaneous pieces.
> Thanks.
> 
> BTW, *the gear box uses the expensive angular contact bearings*. The rebuild book says to clean and reinstall. Does everyone else agree, or should I bite the bullet and replace? I'd like a pretty quiet running BP.



:thinking:= taper roller bearings? :think1:


----------



## BillG

Good thought. I don't know enough to know if they can be used instead.


----------



## Alan Douglas

If anyone can use it, I have a motor just like this one (1HP, 220/440).  The shaft doesn't turn, which is a bad sign.  Free for the hauling.


----------



## BillG

You know, I think the angular bearings are a non-issue. The H&W rebuild kit is $100, including the bearings. So, they must have figured it out. I'll just buy that.


----------



## furpo

Alan Douglas said:


> If anyone can use it, I have a motor just like this one (1HP, 220/440).  The shaft doesn't turn, which is a bad sign.  Free for the hauling.



Alan: I sent you a PM on your motor!


----------



## Alan Douglas

That's a long way to mail something that heavy, but I can ask at the Post Office what it would cost.


----------



## d4xycrq

Although this thread is 9 months old, I'd like to contribute to the knowledge base a little bit.  I've just replaced the bearings in my '64 Bridgeport Pancake motor.  Mine, although Fairbanks Morse too, isn't identical to the one pictured above, but I bet the bearings are the same.  Here's what I bought:

For the upper bearing, I sourced a MRC (a unit of SKF) *87507.*  The bearing package is further marked: STEEL/C3/ABEC-1   This bearing was $40 or so, at my local bearing house.  (Philly Ball in Pottstown, PA)

The lower bearing is a double row critter that also is a MRC.  MRC *5305CFF*.  The bearing package is further marked:  STEEL/C3/ABEC-1.  This one was more money - roughly $70 or so.

Hope this helps the next guy.

By the way, I really like these pancake motors - the one I just overhauled sat out in the rain for no telling how long.  No problems.  Simple.  Straight forward.  And my VFD made this one purr like a kitten.

Ray


----------



## chuckorlando

I thought I read about someone replacing the bushes in one of these. Anyone got info on that aspect?


----------



## d4xycrq

Chuck,

There were no bushings in my particular motor.  Just the bearings mentioned above.  Now, is it possible you meant to type _*brushes*?  _But that would be a trick question!

Best regards,

Ray



chuckorlando said:


> I thought I read about someone replacing the bushes in one of these. Anyone got info on that aspect?


----------



## chuckorlando

Yea my R did not work. ahaha. I read here somewhere that a guy rebuilt the motor with new bearings brushes or windings or something. Just trying to work out all I need to have on hand before I tear my head down.


----------



## d4xycrq

Chuck,

Does the motor run now?  If so, all you'll need are bearings.  The fact the motor runs now confirms the windings are healthy.   If your motor doesn't run, be prepared to find an alternate.  Always have a motor shop look it over in case it's something simple.  

As for taking this apart,  I used a cheesy Harbor Freight hydraulic press.  Most fiddly bit was getting the step pulley off.  Second most fiddly bit was orienting and cribbing up the motor in the press in order to press down on the rotor shaft such than nothing could come in contact with the windings.  

All this said, I had bought this Bridgeport from a auctioneer that had the machine outside for quite some time.  For example, the base had about 4 inches of water in it.  Certainly didn't see this critter run before buying it.  I doubted the motor would be ok, but when I hooked her up to my VFD, viola!  Ran quiet and strong.  I only replaced the bearings because I figured I shouldn't go to all this trouble and leave it with 51 year old bearings.  

This is what a Bridgeport that's been left out in the rain looks like:








Ray


----------



## chuckorlando

Good info. Yea she runs like a top. Seems my spindle bearings make a bit of noise but not to bad I figure. Truth be told, for a 55yr old machine to even turn is pretty dang cool. I dont want to tear the head apart but one time so I would like to have all the bearings and what nots before hand


----------

